# Look what I am making now!



## Sjlegrandma

Thought some of you may be interested in these origami boxes I make.
Easy and cheap to do as they only take 2X12" pages of printed paper.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## Rubyslippers07

The boxes are really lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## judeanne

Well aren't they darling. Do you sell them?


----------



## Sjlegrandma

judeanne said:


> Well aren't they darling. Do you sell them?


I donate them for sale to our church gallery shop. We put a "happiness kit" in them.its a bit of fun. I have made hundreds of them over the years. This lot are going into promotional bags for an art workshop at the gallery this week.


----------



## Donsdotter

Cool!!


----------



## judybug52

Sjlegrandma said:


> I donate them for sale to our church gallery shop. We put a "happiness kit" in them.its a bit of fun. I have made hundreds of them over the years. This lot are going into promotional bags for an art workshop at the gallery this week.


May I ask what is a happiness kit? Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

They are beautiful


----------



## Sjlegrandma

judybug52 said:


> May I ask what is a happiness kit? Thanks


There are lots of versions of this.. The one we use has in it.......
An eraser so you can make your mistakes disappear.
Five cents so that you can never say "I'm broke"
A marble in case someone says "you've lost yours"
A rubber band to stretch yourself beyond your limits.
A piece of string to tie things together when they fall apart.
A kiss to remind you that someone cares about you.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Those are great! Is it easy to learn?


----------



## judybug52

Sjlegrandma said:


> There are lots of versions of this.. The one we use has in it.......
> An eraser so you can make your mistakes disappear.
> Five cents so that you can never say "I'm broke"
> A marble in case someone says "you've lost yours"
> A rubber band to stretch yourself beyond your limits.
> A piece of string to tie things together when they fall apart.
> A kiss to remind you that someone cares about you.


Oh that is such a cute idea! Love it.
Where did you get the pattern for the boxes? Are they hard to make? Thanks


----------



## Jalsh

They are lovely.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Montana Gramma said:


> Those are great! Is it easy to learn?


Yes easy to do once you get the hang of it. Someone showed me how so I don't have written instructions nor have I been able to find any.
There are some similar ones on the net if you look.

I can make them in my sleep now as I have made so many!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Sjlegrandma said:


> Yes easy to do once you get the hang of it. Someone showed me how so I don't have written instructions nor have I been able to find any.
> There are some similar ones on the net if you look.
> 
> I can make them in my sleep now as I have made so many!!!


Well if you produce a video I will certainly buy it from you!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Montana Gramma said:


> Well if you produce a video I will certainly buy it from you!


Are you joking! Me produce a video.
I think I am pretty smart now as I have just worked out recently how to add a photo to my posts.

Won't happen soon.
Cheers, Christine


----------



## Montana Gramma

Sjlegrandma said:


> Are you joking! Me produce a video.
> I think I am pretty smart now as I have just worked out recently how to add a photo to my posts.
> 
> Won't happen soon.
> Cheers, Christine


Darn!


----------



## nittineedles

I love your boxes. We once had a Japanese exchange student stay with us and she tried, in vain, to teach me.


----------



## DonnieK

Christine these are just adorable and what a wonderful way to present a small gift for Christmas! I would love to make some of the. If you ever come up with a pattern or a video, count me in your list to let know they are now "patterned" or on video.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

Amazing, and I love the stuff you put in them!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Thanks DonnieK but don't hold your breath.
I am just not that smart with that sort of stuff and don't have an 8 year old to show me!!
Have a look on the net you may find something. I can't follow written oragami patterns myself.


----------



## bethshangirl

These are charming! well done!


----------



## LadyRN49

I looked on YouTube and this seems to be similar to the ones sljegrandma makes. There is lots of different box designs there. Just type in origami boxes. Hope this helps


----------



## oge designs

Great idea, love these boxes.


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty,beautiful work.


----------



## bane

Very pretty.


----------



## Nana Mc

Very nice!


----------



## Windbeam

Pretty and a great idea for a cute gift!


----------



## Katsch

Very nice


----------



## colon4me

The boxes are adorable, but the little " inspirational quote" just made my day. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## beaz

This may be a place to start learning this craft:
http://www.origami-resource-center.com/origami-box.html#start


----------



## Capri18

Clever and very pretty!


----------



## willi66

Sweet, you can find a video on youtube. (Sorry, I posted this before I read all the messages - someone else mentioned youtube in a previous post).


----------



## dragonswing

LadyRN49 said:


> I looked on YouTube and this seems to be similar to the ones sljegrandma makes. There is lots of different box designs there. Just type in origami boxes. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I just spent the past 15 mins copying down a lot of different origami pattern links. Now, where is my paper!


----------



## jdsanford5

Beautiful boxes


----------



## Janina

Absolutely beautiful. Wowww.


----------



## vershi

They are lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janina

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thought some of you may be interested in these origami boxes I make.
> Easy and cheap to do as they only take 2X12" pages of printed paper.


Hi Sjlegrandma, I was wondering if you could post the site where you got the pattern for these beautiful boxes. I would like to give it a try. Thanks for sharing your beautiful boxes. :wink:


----------



## cynthiaknitter

Could you just send us maybe a few photos as you progress through the making of one ? They are beautiful ! Thank you !


----------



## knit4zen

Cool! I love origami!


----------



## Isuel

beautiful boxes.


----------



## Abi_marsden

Christine these are fab is there no end to your wonderful talents.


----------



## yona

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Very pretty,I have a book of origami,havent try making anything,But My husband made a few things,


----------



## anino

Lovely origami boxes.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Wow! They're gorgeous! You do such excellent work.

Hazel


----------



## Noreen

yours boxes are beautiful


----------



## glnwhi

love your boxes


----------



## knitpick

beautiful!!! where they hard to make?


----------



## TAYATT

They are fabulous!


----------



## hennymac

Absolutely fantastic.Were they hard to make?Canyou share the pattern?


----------



## Gundi2

they look nice and complicated


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Ok. For those who know me I am always happy to share a pattern but as I said earlier in this post I don't have one.
It would be pointless posting photos as I make one as you really need to be shown. If you all want to come to my place I will show you how.(joking) !!
None of the sites others have posted have this box. Remember it is 8 sided.
Christine


----------



## raindancer

Those are awesome! Good job!


----------



## dragonswing

What about this link? It has a square and octagonal box.

http://usefulorigami.com/origami-box-with-a-lid/


----------



## dragonswing

video

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=octagon+origami+box&qpvt=octagon+origami+box&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=4B126155D42EF1A1F9324B126155D42EF1A1F932


----------



## run4fittness

Wow!


----------



## Mirror

Pretty.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Those are great!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

dragonswing said:


> What about this link? It has a square and octagonal box.
> 
> http://usefulorigami.com/origami-box-with-a-lid/


YES. That's it. Well done.
There you go everyone. Stick with it it's a bit tricky first time round. Putting it together you need 3 hands!

Happy folding. I make mine with 6X6" inch squares. You need 16 for box and lid.
Good luck.


----------



## Nanner1950

This is an amazing idea. I love to work with paper and make hundreds of German paper stars for ornaments. Your work is very neat and lines are clean. And I love the idea of the ingredients. We make Christmas gifts for my grandchildrens teachers every year and I think this is great. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragonswing

I have made the paper stars too--they looks so pretty on the tree. I want to try making the firecracker ornament that I saw on the site. I love how it changes.


----------



## hennymac

Would love to see your stars


----------



## rose haft

Very crisp, clean folds. That's an art in itself.


----------



## iris925

dragonswing said:


> I have made the paper stars too--they looks so pretty on the tree. I want to try making the firecracker ornament that I saw on the site. I love how it changes.


The firecracker is one of my favorite, all the colors on printed paper and a really pretty one is metallic gold or silver on one side and white or colored on the other.


----------



## SouthernGirl

love them. do you ever sell them? And what are the sizes?

Thanks.


----------



## mombr4

Sjlegrandma said:


> There are lots of versions of this.. The one we use has in it.......
> An eraser so you can make your mistakes disappear.
> Five cents so that you can never say "I'm broke"
> A marble in case someone says "you've lost yours"
> A rubber band to stretch yourself beyond your limits.
> A piece of string to tie things together when they fall apart.
> A kiss to remind you that someone cares about you.


The boxes are so pretty, and what a wonderful idea to put these things inside.


----------



## Suecpee

Now those are lovely!


----------

